# Tuberculosis Scars Ban



## husky

My son has been deported and banned from Dubai because of TB scars on his lungs. He has worked in Dubai for 9 years. The scarring was only discovered when he changed jobs and required a new visa (and x ray). He does not have active TB. He has left behind a fiancé, excellent job, apartment and of course all his friends. Needless to say, he is most distraught. My question- does anyone know of anyone who has made a successful appeal against this ban using a lawyer or any other method?


Regards
husky


----------



## Tropicana

I have read of cases like this and it is really sad and wrong.
If he worked in Dubai for 9 years, he must have had residency renewals in between, is this the first time something has come up ?
I guess using a lawyer wont work if has already left the country: one question is was he given a life ban?


----------



## husky

Tropicana said:


> I have read of cases like this and it is really sad and wrong.
> If he worked in Dubai for 9 years, he must have had residency renewals in between, is this the first time something has come up ?
> I guess using a lawyer wont work if has already left the country: one question is was he given a life ban?



Hi Tropicana
He worked for the same company for 7 years and had a residency/work visa which was renewed without an x ray. He contracted TB in the UAE and was treated in Australia and returned to Dubai. Did visa runs before finding another job and then of course he needed a medical after which deported him. We are not sure about what type of ban was imposed and it is difficult to find out. Phoned the UAE Consulate in Australia and they said they did not have this information but to call the Australian Consulate in Dubai as they would have been informed of any ban. Australian Consulate said they did not have this information and sent us a list of lawyers who for$$ would be able to find out. And that is where it stands at the moment Suspect it is a life time ban for working but he could possibly visit after 6 months.

regards
husky


----------



## Tbcured

husky said:


> Hi Tropicana
> He worked for the same company for 7 years and had a residency/work visa which was renewed without an x ray. He contracted TB in the UAE and was treated in Australia and returned to Dubai. Did visa runs before finding another job and then of course he needed a medical after which deported him. We are not sure about what type of ban was imposed and it is difficult to find out. Phoned the UAE Consulate in Australia and they said they did not have this information but to call the Australian Consulate in Dubai as they would have been informed of any ban. Australian Consulate said they did not have this information and sent us a list of lawyers who for$$ would be able to find out. And that is where it stands at the moment Suspect it is a life time ban for working but he could possibly visit after 6 months.
> 
> regards
> husky


I have the same problem it is very sadly.My husband is in UAE and I cant go there because of this TB Scar


----------



## rahzaa

Are the scars for only those that have had a active TB before?

I mean, can a person have TB scars without ever knowing about them?


----------



## cupcake3

My husband had a similar problem when trying to obtain his visa as they saw scarring on his lungs which they suspected was from old TB. We went to the canadian hospital who did further tests and it was confirmed he didnt have TB and had never had it so his Visa was granted, thank god because we had given up everything in the UK to come here. However from what we learned though the time we thought he could be deported , if you have TB or have ever had it in your life you will not get the visa here in Dubai. I may be wrong but from the research we did if TB is confirmed either past or present there is no way he can stay here. I hope one day the law will be changed because most doctors here dont agree with the law as someone who has had TB in the past and has been treated offers no more threat to anyone than a person who never had it. Thats what we were told. I really sympathise with him its a terrible situation, so sorry for him! I hope I am wrong and something can be done for him


----------



## A.G

Greetings everyone. 

My wife had to leave the country because she had the old TB scar. When did research online what i could gather was, there is already a recommendation to lift this ban has gone to the ministry. Lets all hope this ban gets lifted soon. 

God Bless !


----------



## eire2uae

cupcake3 you were very lucky to be allowed to stay. I am about to be kicked out of the UAE because of an abnormal chest x-ray. They carried out all the tests for TB, everything came back negative but they are still sticking by the original x-ray and saying I am unfit for work. I contacted my Embassy but they said there is nothing they can do because it's in the regulations that they can refuse entry based on any scarring no matter what caused it. I know there are worse situations mentioned above where people have had to leave behind a spouse/fiance but I am completely distraught over this. I thought I had a future here and it has been completely destroyed by a ridiculous rule that makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Moe78

Another of the UAE's ridiculous laws! They will only stop with this nonsense if their citizens are banned in the same way abroad.


----------



## Tbcured

There is always way to complaint guys!But only to the right authorities - WHO TB department in Geneva .Do it- directly to the director.We did it,you should also!You need to fight for your rights!


----------



## Chimborazo

Just out of curiosity, do any of you know people who got a chest x-ray at home before moving? I'd hate to get over there if I'm offered a job and then get kicked out because of some scarring I don't even know about (I've never had TB).

Thanks.


----------



## Midlifer

Chimborazo said:


> Just out of curiosity, do any of you know people who got a chest x-ray at home before moving? I'd hate to get over there if I'm offered a job and then get kicked out because of some scarring I don't even know about (I've never had TB).
> 
> Thanks.


You would know if you had scarring. Are you a firefighter, been in a fire recently, smoke more than 4 packs a day? Have you had a cest X-ray in the last year? I found it most interesting that they shoot a chest film, but don't do an actual test. I would wonder if a radiologist even looks at the shot. 

I know I have some scarring, not from tb, and they didn't say a word. They didn't even mention tb in screening. They just asked, name?, and were done.


----------



## Chimborazo

Midlifer said:


> You would know if you had scarring. Are you a firefighter, been in a fire recently, smoke more than 4 packs a day? Have you had a cest X-ray in the last year? I found it most interesting that they shoot a chest film, but don't do an actual test. I would wonder if a radiologist even looks at the shot.
> 
> I know I have some scarring, not from tb, and they didn't say a word. They didn't even mention tb in screening. They just asked, name?, and were done.


I was a firefighter years ago, but not for very long and never had to be treated for smoke inhalation. I do smoke a pack a day and have had "walking" pneumonia once (never hospitalized, wasn't nearly that serious). I had a chest x-ray a couple of years ago for an injury, and they never said anything about scarring. Hopefully I'll be okay, and thank you for your response!


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Midlifer said:


> You would know if you had scarring. Are you a firefighter, been in a fire recently, smoke more than 4 packs a day? Have you had a cest X-ray in the last year? I found it most interesting that they shoot a chest film, but don't do an actual test. I would wonder if a radiologist even looks at the shot.


Scarring was picked up in x-ray of one of guys at my work. He had to go back for further tests (basically to rule out TB) so I presume chest film is first, test is second after scarring is picked up. I guess its luck of the draw sometimes as to whether you are allowed to stay or not.


----------



## eire2uae

It really is luck of the draw. I never knew I had any scarring until I came over here and got the x-ray done. I never had a chest x-ray done before because I never thought I had a reason to. They did all the tests for TB, they all came back negative but I'm still getting sent home. It's a ridiculous rule.


----------



## Tbcured

"TB and Ethics" search in FB


----------



## blazeaway

What about scarring due to asbestos?


----------



## Tbcured

Hi guys,I was deported because of TB scar/Latent Tuberculosis.Generally there is no medical pre-screening for ppl from Europe and America(USA,Canada and ect.)Sometimes the employer can insist form you to make HIV,Hep A+B and/or TB test before arriving.Only in some Asian and Africans countries pre-medical testing is existing and it only be done in the so called GAMCA clinics.After arriving we all need to undergo the visa medical screening.In our case (TB scar) there is no real reason why we should be deported.As we all know the scar is only sign for an old healed infection.I will suggest you guys to search for your rights as I am (and many other in our group) already are doing.This insanity must stop!Here I cant post any link but be clever and search in the web for STOPGAMCA and you must also send complaint to WHO TB department in Geneva.


----------



## Tbcured

basically any kind of scarring is suspicious and further investigation will be needed.If deportation?For TB any kind (cured or active ) 100 % YES,but please be aware that x-ray is done ONLY by arrival(new expat) and for visa renewal only HIV test.


----------



## Butterfly12

cupcake3 said:


> My husband had a similar problem when trying to obtain his visa as they saw scarring on his lungs which they suspected was from old TB. We went to the canadian hospital who did further tests and it was confirmed he didnt have TB and had never had it so his Visa was granted, thank god because we had given up everything in the UK to come here. However from what we learned though the time we thought he could be deported , if you have TB or have ever had it in your life you will not get the visa here in Dubai. I may be wrong but from the research we did if TB is confirmed either past or present there is no way he can stay here. I hope one day the law will be changed because most doctors here dont agree with the law as someone who has had TB in the past and has been treated offers no more threat to anyone than a person who never had it. Thats what we were told. I really sympathise with him its a terrible situation, so sorry for him! I hope I am wrong and something can be done for him


Hi! My mom was recently denied an investor visa because of an old tb scar they've spotted. She never had TB before. Can you share with me the details of the tests they did in Canadian Hospital and whom did you approach with the reports to get the visa granted? This would be extremely helpful as I do not want her to live by herself anymore. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## rahzaa

Butterfly12 said:


> Hi! My mom was recently denied an investor visa because of an old tb scar they've spotted. She never had TB before. Can you share with me the details of the tests they did in Canadian Hospital and whom did you approach with the reports to get the visa granted? This would be extremely helpful as I do not want her to live by herself anymore. Thank you so much in advance.


You have to have had some lung problem to get scars on your lungs. Scars don't just appear without a reason.


----------



## Grt1

This really is a pathetic law.. to outcast people just because they once HAD BEEN sick.. hope this cruelty comes to an end soon... good to hear at least there is a recommendation to end this law..


----------



## Butterfly12

rahzaa said:


> You have to have had some lung problem to get scars on your lungs. Scars don't just appear without a reason.


You are right Rahzaa. But the doctors said that its just a hazy area not a scar. They also confirmed that she is of no threat to anyone nor does she require any medications. Since they could not find out what it is that they saw, they are required to mention as old tb. Makes absolutely no sense to me... But who can argue or question them ? Besides they are just doing their duty. Its the law that has to change. That said , We intend to find out exactly what it is for my mom's general health maintainance. 

Does anyone know if one can visit Dubai if they can not apply for residency?


----------



## Butterfly12

husky said:


> Hi Tropicana
> He worked for the same company for 7 years and had a residency/work visa which was renewed without an x ray. He contracted TB in the UAE and was treated in Australia and returned to Dubai. Did visa runs before finding another job and then of course he needed a medical after which deported him. We are not sure about what type of ban was imposed and it is difficult to find out. Phoned the UAE Consulate in Australia and they said they did not have this information but to call the Australian Consulate in Dubai as they would have been informed of any ban. Australian Consulate said they did not have this information and sent us a list of lawyers who for$$ would be able to find out. And that is where it stands at the moment Suspect it is a life time ban for working but he could possibly visit after 6 months.
> 
> regards
> husky


Hi Husky,
Totally understand what you must be going through when a loved one is denied residency because of some laws which even the doctors cannot explain. Do you think he can visit you? Or is that also not allowed in this country?


----------



## rsinner

Butterfly12 said:


> Does anyone know if one can visit Dubai if they can not apply for residency?


Yes they can, on a visit visa. The long term visit visa is for 90 days at a time, and she will need to stay out of the country for 30 days before re-entering on a new visit visa. There are no medical tests done when she visits on a visit visa (only an iris/eye scan is done for identification).


----------



## Butterfly12

rsinner said:


> Yes they can, on a visit visa. The long term visit visa is for 90 days at a time, and she will need to stay out of the country for 30 days before re-entering on a new visit visa. There are no medical tests done when she visits on a visit visa (only an iris/eye scan is done for identification).


Thanks Rsinner. That sure is a relief to hear. We were worried that this is going to be entered into her passport records and that she would be banned to enter the country forever. Have you known anyone to have gone though this?


----------



## xray

*Ban is permanent*

Hi sorry to say the ban is permanent and you may not enter as a tourist no matter what country you come from

I lived in the UAE for 11 years first in Dubai and then transferred to Abu Dhabi. In that time I had at least 7 xrays for either new jobs or for renewals ( yes they say they are not necessary for renewals but they still do the xray with the blood tests).
My last xray which was fine was in Abu Dhabi in April 2011.

Unfortunately in Feb 2012 I was starting a new job in Abu Dhabi and i was sent to Dubai for my medical - there were delays with getting the visa issued through AD so that is why they went through Dubai for the visa. 

Since I was not a new comer to the UAE and never had a problem before I was shocked to receive an unfit cert . They repeated the xray and di sputum tests over three days so they knew i did not have active TB and they knew i was NOT a new entrant but they still issued an unfit cert. This was immediaely forwarded to the dept of labour and immigration. There is no appeal or at least i could not manage it - i did try. Many people agreed this should not have happened but what to do ??

My visa was cancelled and i was sent to the ministry of the interior at Al Aweer to get my iris scanned.

I was given about 15 days to leave the country. 

They do not put any stamps in your passport but when i left at the airport they iris scanned me again and entered info on the computer.

I too was told by someone that i could renter as a tourist as i was European I did not need a visa - just get one at the airport .

I came home and about a month later flew back to AD - at the aiport at immigration I was stoppeed straight away as soon as they scanned my passport taken into a room, had my iris scanned and told I could not enter as i was banned for life !!!

so it is a lifetime ban. If anyone knows differently please post .


Rsinner , I dont know did your mother apply for investor visa in Dubai or in India?. When it was denied were you issued any documents stating she was medically unfit ? If not is she applies for a tourist visa in India do you need to do a medical ?? if not then she can still enter as a tourist . But do not apply for any visa that needs a medical as i said above once there is offically a paper in the system saying a person is unfot and they have an isis scan you may not enter the UAE legally


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

This is scary information. Hijacked after 11 years and told to leave in 15 days!?! How can a person be banned for life for a past sickness that is now cured? Can the scars activate miraculously and give TB again or what? I really hope something is done about this sooner rather than later.


----------



## crt454

I hope there is a resolution to this, take care.


----------



## radioflyer

test


----------



## radioflyer

Hi xray,

Were you not advised by the fitness center that applicants for visa renewals with unfit status (due to lung scarring issues) can be waived provided you and your employer signs a consent form? 

There is an existing law released by the Health Authority of Abu Dhabi last Feb 2011 re: Visa Screening Standards in UAE. And in it, the law states that you should not have been deported.


----------



## diezelpower

Unfortunately, I seem to have found myself in a similar situation, facing deportation based on "scarring" on my lungs that the ministry has concluded is an old TB case, even though I have never had TB in my life. They did additional tests and have concluded that I definitely do not have active TB but that I did at some point in my life, which of course, is not true. 

The problem is, how do you prove this? Does anyone know of any conclusive method, which could be accepted by the ministry of health, that could prove someone has never had tuberculosis in their life? Any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## Byja

In our (former) country BCG vaccine was mandatory, and you've probably received it. It does not provide 100% protection, yet it's highly unlikely that someone in europe who's been inoculated managed to contract TB.
It's a long shot, and probably worthless, but maybe you can dig up these papers with inoculation records and give it to them? And blame whatever you had on old case of pneumonia?
Then again, you're not dealing with normal people...


----------



## pcmanchester2012

I can't believe this is true - I contracted miliary TB (TB all over the body, not just the lungs) which is extremely rare about 2 years ago whilst travelling. Believe it our not I had the BCG vaccine when I was younger so I suppose I got it from both sides! Went through treatment etc and now, as with all successfully treated people, have no symptoms and I'm no more 'dangerous' than any other person. Did I read something that said if your employer was happy to consent to employing you it over rided the visa decision and potentially I could work in Dubai?

So is there a blanket ban then on those who have suffered with TB? I'm seeing my GP tomorrow so I'm going to ask about scarring etc... when I had TB they couldn't see it on a chest x-ray until it was really bad and I then had a chest x ray which confirmed that I was all clear post treatment - perhaps I could just not declare it and then hope for the best?

Flipping 'ell... I'm through to 2nd stage interviews with a few companies in Dubai and have booked a flight out for the final stages... non refundable of course.


----------



## radioflyer

Have a chest x-ray and make sure no kind of lung marking/scarring is present. I'm a newbie here so I can't post any links yet, but please visit HAAD website and search for the 2011 UAE visa screening standard. 

In accordance with that 2011 screening standard, the 'written consent' consideration doesn't apply to you since you will be coming to UAE for the first time correct? Only those applying for visa renewals are given consideration. Though, having read some of the earlier posts, I guess fitness centers in UAE are not consistent with their law.


----------



## diezelpower

diezelpower said:


> Unfortunately, I seem to have found myself in a similar situation, facing deportation based on "scarring" on my lungs that the ministry has concluded is an old TB case, even though I have never had TB in my life. They did additional tests and have concluded that I definitely do not have active TB but that I did at some point in my life, which of course, is not true.
> 
> The problem is, how do you prove this? Does anyone know of any conclusive method, which could be accepted by the ministry of health, that could prove someone has never had tuberculosis in their life? Any help would be much appreciated...



For anyone who finds him/herself in a similar situation in the future, I'm happy to report that I have managed to prove my case in the end, and reverse the decision of the Ministry of heath whereby I had been declared medically unfit which meant my visa was to be cancelled and I was about to be deported and blacklisted for life from the UAE. The key to my salvation was to get a Golden quantiferon test which proves/proved that I do not have any active or latent tuberculosis in my system which could get re-activated (the main concern in tb-like scarring is precisely this). This is the only thing that can prove you are not dangerous, the Mantoux test and suptum samples which the government uses in these cases only prove that you do not have active tb, and that doesn't mean anything because you can still be rejected for being suspected of having latent tb (based solely on their interpretation of the x-rays).

I got the test done in a private hospital in Dubai (I had been repeatedly told that the Ministry tends to reject any results which are from private hospitals but the fact is, and I have explained this to the people at the ministry, you cannot get an appointment at a government hospital sooner than 3 months, which is obviously far too late). I believe it costs around 800dhs and it took 3 days for the results to come back. I took the test and my company doctor with me and went personally to the Ministry of health, to the appeals department, presented the test, was told to go to the clinic with the test and speak with the physician on duty, he took a look at the test and last year's Medically fit certificate and half an hour later came back with a Medically fit certificate. 

This of course only applies to people who have never had tuberculosis but have been misdiagnosed due to lung scarring which can be caused by various things, such as smoke inhalation or pneumonia, and are wondering how to prove their case. 

My heart goes out to all the people who actually have had tuberculosis and have been made to leave even though they have been successfully cured. The policy is of course inhumane, heartless and pointless, but we have to live with the rules of the country where we are currently living. Perhaps this test can also help you to stay in the country.

And advice to all the people who are planning to move here, make sure you do all your medical checks before you decide to leave everything behind and ensure that you are in perfect health.


----------



## Byja

Excellent, I'm really glad that you got that sorted out. Good thing that you're not sending you back on such stupid thing.


----------



## de Mexicaan

@diezelpower: well done, it must be a big relief.


----------



## diezelpower

Thanks a lot. Yeah, it's a huge relief because I was really not ready to leave the country because of such an obvious error, it seemed mind bogglingly unjust. I lost all hope a number of times, as it turns out due mostly because of incompetency of my company's hr department which mismanaged the case from the beginning, and was beginning to lose hope in the country and its administration which seemed unwilling to listen to reason. As it turned out, when I took matters into my own hands, and finally managed to speak directly to the people in charge and explain my case, they were not the cold, heartless and unwavering automatons I was lead to believe they were. 

Hopefully, one day the rule will be changed and people will stop getting deported even if they are sick, and instead be given the proper treatment and be allowed to resume their life here once they get healthy...

Good luck to everyone facing similar challenges...I hope my case will help someone out...


----------



## Tbcured

Big Appeal to all of you guys!Do not keep only for you this information or for the forum!Go and speak to the medias and to newspapers-as we did it!There is no reason to WHY you should be deported as 100 %health person.As we all know , TB is curable disease!And we all have right to work and live with our families and relatives. Check for Ms.Manal Ismail in The National newspaper she wrote some great articles about our issue.Do it,please.24.03.2013 is the world TB day!


----------



## eire2uae

xray said:


> Hi sorry to say the ban is permanent and you may not enter as a tourist no matter what country you come from
> 
> I came home and about a month later flew back to AD - at the aiport at immigration I was stoppeed straight away as soon as they scanned my passport taken into a room, had my iris scanned and told I could not enter as i was banned for life !!!
> 
> so it is a lifetime ban. If anyone knows differently please post .


As I previously mentioned in the thread I was banned from the UAE after being declared medically unfit. I then got a job in Oman and passed the medical. I have crossed the border into the UAE twice now and have had no problems. I was really worried that I was going to be banned or something but nothing happened. Maybe crossing by land is less strict but that's just my experience so far.

It really is a ridiculous situation. Good luck to anyone who is dealing with this.


----------



## nitg

*unfit due to old tb scar*

hi eire2uae,

please let me know as to why you were declared medially unfit before, due to old tb lung scarring only ?. when u last had medical checkup at uae ? what was the result ?

My wife is faced this problem when she reached here one year back with my six month old kid. I am not sure now whether I can bring them now or never either for permanent resident or for a 2-3 months visit visa. do you or anyone have any help on this.


----------



## eire2uae

They just said I was unfit for work due to an abnormal x-ray. They wouldn't tell me any more than that. I never had TB and there's been no problem with any x-rays since then. This all happened between September and December of last year. I did the initial medical in September, then I did all the tests for TB, the results of those didn't come back until December and they were all negative but they still said I was unfit for work because of the original x-ray.

As I said, I have since entered the UAE on a visitor visa and haven't had any problems but I don't know if it will be the same for your wife.

Good luck.


----------



## Addressnow

_


diezelpower said:



I'm happy to report that I have managed to prove my case in the end, 
The key to my salvation was to get a Golden quantiferon test which proves/proved that I do not have any active or latent tuberculosis in my system which could get re-activated (the main concern in tb-like scarring is precisely this). 

I got the test done in a private hospital in Dubai (I had been repeatedly told that the Ministry tends to reject any results which are from private hospitals but the fact is, and I have explained this to the people at the ministry,

Click to expand...

_


diezelpower said:


> *Dear diezelpower - your experience is very encouraging and thank you for sharing with everybody.*
> A few questions I would appreciate you answering to help.
> 
> 1. What private hospital did you use or does it matter?
> 
> 2. How hard was it to get to deal with the appropriate people in the Ministry? Were the people in the Ministry understanding of your time constraints?
> 
> 3. Did you need to do the medical because you were changing companies - if yes why do you think this was not picked up before?
> 
> I hope you do not mind these questions.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ankit Ajmera

*TB scars ban*



husky said:


> My son has been deported and banned from Dubai because of TB scars on his lungs. He has worked in Dubai for 9 years. The scarring was only discovered when he changed jobs and required a new visa (and x ray). He does not have active TB. He has left behind a fiancé, excellent job, apartment and of course all his friends. Needless to say, he is most distraught. My question- does anyone know of anyone who has made a successful appeal against this ban using a lawyer or any other method?
> 
> 
> Regards
> husky


Dear Husky,

I work as a journalist with the Mumbai Mirror tabloid published by The Times Group in Mumbai, India. I am working on a story on the Tuberculosis scars ban in the Middle East. The law which forbids expats with old TB scars from working in the Middle East is outdated and needs immediate amendment. I am trying to get some voices of people who have been affected by this law. Please let me know if I can contact you on email or speak to you over the phone. You can reach me on my official email address: ankit(dot)ajmera(at)timesgroup(dot)com

Regards,
Ankit Ajmera


----------



## xray

Hi eire2uae,
Can't pm you as do not have enough posts. Your recent posts about getting back in UAE from Oman are promising however can you let me know if after you received an unfit cert and your initial work resider/offer was denied were you sent to Al Aweer immigration to cancel your visa and have your iris scanned? As for me they cancelled my work/residence process and told me to leave the country by a certain date as i was banned. Hence when i flew back in to AD airport 3 weeks later and my passport was scanned this was picked up. I believe once an unfit cert is issued the ban follows thereafter.

I am presuming you were banned too. Which border crossing did you use..Buraimi or Hatta. It is hopeful as it would make a huge difference if i could only enter as a tourist and visit my husband who is still working there. 

Regards
Emer


----------



## hopeful*

diezelpower said:


> For anyone who finds him/herself in a similar situation in the future, I'm happy to report that I have managed to prove my case in the end, and reverse the decision of the Ministry of heath whereby I had been declared medically unfit which meant my visa was to be cancelled and I was about to be deported and blacklisted for life from the UAE. The key to my salvation was to get a Golden quantiferon test which proves/proved that I do not have any active or latent tuberculosis in my system which could get re-activated (the main concern in tb-like scarring is precisely this). This is the only thing that can prove you are not dangerous, the Mantoux test and suptum samples which the government uses in these cases only prove that you do not have active tb, and that doesn't mean anything because you can still be rejected for being suspected of having latent tb (based solely on their interpretation of the x-rays).
> 
> I got the test done in a private hospital in Dubai (I had been repeatedly told that the Ministry tends to reject any results which are from private hospitals but the fact is, and I have explained this to the people at the ministry, you cannot get an appointment at a government hospital sooner than 3 months, which is obviously far too late). I believe it costs around 800dhs and it took 3 days for the results to come back. I took the test and my company doctor with me and went personally to the Ministry of health, to the appeals department, presented the test, was told to go to the clinic with the test and speak with the physician on duty, he took a look at the test and last year's Medically fit certificate and half an hour later came back with a Medically fit certificate.
> 
> This of course only applies to people who have never had tuberculosis but have been misdiagnosed due to lung scarring which can be caused by various things, such as smoke inhalation or pneumonia, and are wondering how to prove their case.
> 
> My heart goes out to all the people who actually have had tuberculosis and have been made to leave even though they have been successfully cured. The policy is of course inhumane, heartless and pointless, but we have to live with the rules of the country where we are currently living. Perhaps this test can also help you to stay in the country.
> 
> And advice to all the people who are planning to move here, make sure you do all your medical checks before you decide to leave everything behind and ensure that you are in perfect health.


I am really confused right now. I just have few days left before my work visa will be cancelled. I was told that I was medically unfit even though the skin test and sputum test are negative. i never had tb as far as i know. they are also giving us false hopes by making us wait for 42 days for the final result. my company won't wait that long. this info about quantiferon gives me hope that i might also have the medically fit certificate.(Thank you!) i am now trying to find a clinic where i can get that test. and hopefully, i would get favorable result. but if not, at least i'd know that they didn't misinterpret my xray result.


----------



## Anil S

I dont know what his report stated. Infact all that needs to be stated on the Chest Xray report, is that there is no active parenchymal lung lesion, and he would not have been deported. I know about this, as I report on Chest Xrays all the time.


----------



## charanjeet41182

*t.b scar , old tb*



eire2uae said:


> They just said I was unfit for work due to an abnormal x-ray. They wouldn't tell me any more than that. I never had TB and there's been no problem with any x-rays since then. This all happened between September and December of last year. I did the initial medical in September, then I did all the tests for TB, the results of those didn't come back until December and they were all negative but they still said I was unfit for work because of the original x-ray.
> 
> As I said, I have since entered the UAE on a visitor visa and haven't had any problems but I don't know if it will be the same for your wife.
> 
> Good luck.




I do have the same situation, they said you have the old t.b , my all tests were negative like you, just in x ray they said to me in march 2013 , i want to know does your name got registed in Al Aweer ( ministry of interior ) or in immigration ? you would be having some idea, as my name is registered , and written permanent ban ! don't know its permanent or !! please reply


----------



## karthikbaln

Hi husky,
I am a Mumbai-based journalist doing a story on lung scar rejections for work visa in Dubai. I was referred to the site by another such victim, who is now based in Mumbai and found your expat forum after she found out she had been banned from the country because of an old tb scar. 
We at scroll are trying to find out enough case studies in order to present a case for how unfair this whole system is. Would you mind if I asked you a few questions about your experience? my email id /removed
We are really trying rather hard to raise awareness about this issue. I hope you will be willing to help out. 
Thanks!!



husky said:


> My son has been deported and banned from Dubai because of TB scars on his lungs. He has worked in Dubai for 9 years. The scarring was only discovered when he changed jobs and required a new visa (and x ray). He does not have active TB. He has left behind a fiancé, excellent job, apartment and of course all his friends. Needless to say, he is most distraught. My question- does anyone know of anyone who has made a successful appeal against this ban using a lawyer or any other method?
> 
> 
> Regards
> husky


----------



## dizzyizzy

karthikbaln said:


> Hi husky,
> I am a Mumbai-based journalist doing a story on lung scar rejections for work visa in Dubai. I was referred to the site by another such victim, who is now based in Mumbai and found your expat forum after she found out she had been banned from the country because of an old tb scar.
> We at scroll are trying to find out enough case studies in order to present a case for how unfair this whole system is. Would you mind if I asked you a few questions about your experience? my email id /removed
> We are really trying rather hard to raise awareness about this issue. I hope you will be willing to help out.
> Thanks!!


Please do not post contact details in the forum and use a private message instead. You will only be able to send private messages after you have made 5 useful post here.


----------



## Vanni

Ankit Ajmera said:


> Dear Husky,
> 
> I work as a journalist with the Mumbai Mirror tabloid published by The Times Group in Mumbai, India. I am working on a story on the Tuberculosis scars ban in the Middle East. The law which forbids expats with old TB scars from working in the Middle East is outdated and needs immediate amendment. I am trying to get some voices of people who have been affected by this law. Please let me know if I can contact you on email or speak to you over the phone. You can reach me on my official email address: ankit(dot)ajmera(at)timesgroup(dot)com
> 
> Regards,
> Ankit Ajmera


Hi Ankit,
I will write to u about my personal
xperience. I am one of those tb survivors and I was deported on 6th sept 2012. Very unusual law they have out therein the uae


----------



## dubaifellow

Ankit Ajmera said:


> Dear Husky,
> 
> I work as a journalist with the Mumbai Mirror tabloid published by The Times Group in Mumbai, India. I am working on a story on the Tuberculosis scars ban in the Middle East. The law which forbids expats with old TB scars from working in the Middle East is outdated and needs immediate amendment. I am trying to get some voices of people who have been affected by this law. Please let me know if I can contact you on email or speak to you over the phone. You can reach me on my official email address: ankit(dot)ajmera(at)timesgroup(dot)com
> 
> Regards,
> Ankit Ajmera


Hello Sir, 

I just returned back from Dubai due to OLD TB appeared in medical report. I never had tb and when I got checked in my home country it was just a slight infection and I was healthy. My company cancelled my visa and told me to report after 3 months that they will do something for my medical test. I want to know that is there any Immigration ban on my if I had FZ visa or did they banned me completely as they didn't stamped ban on my passport and the company told me to come back. Please let me know that how much reality in it that I can go back again as I am completely fit now and the scars due to infection are removed.


----------



## dubaifellow

Tbcured said:


> Big Appeal to all of you guys!Do not keep only for you this information or for the forum!Go and speak to the medias and to newspapers-as we did it!There is no reason to WHY you should be deported as 100 %health person.As we all know , TB is curable disease!And we all have right to work and live with our families and relatives. Check for Ms.Manal Ismail in The National newspaper she wrote some great articles about our issue.Do it,please.24.03.2013 is the world TB day!




100 % agree....


----------



## dubaireturn

*Medical Unfit because of scars on the lungs*

Hi Vanni, 

I am a new member and hence cannot send you any messages. 
I have returned to India because of scars on the lungs, I have never had TB in my life. If possible do send me message so that we can share the unfortunate experience in UAE.


----------



## msaeed

dubaireturn said:


> Hi Vanni,
> 
> I am a new member and hence cannot send you any messages.
> I have returned to India because of scars on the lungs, I have never had TB in my life. If possible do send me message so that we can share the unfortunate experience in UAE.


Did your visa got cancelled with a new company means you were working in Dubai before or this was your first visa or you were renewing your visa...when once renew visa they again check for xray and can deport at that time or it is only for a new application of visa that they deport you..


----------



## msaeed

dubaifellow said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> I just returned back from Dubai due to OLD TB appeared in medical report. I never had tb and when I got checked in my home country it was just a slight infection and I was healthy. My company cancelled my visa and told me to report after 3 months that they will do something for my medical test. I want to know that is there any Immigration ban on my if I had FZ visa or did they banned me completely as they didn't stamped ban on my passport and the company told me to come back. Please let me know that how much reality in it that I can go back again as I am completely fit now and the scars due to infection are removed.


Did your visa got cancelled with a new company means you were working in Dubai before or this was your first visa or you were renewing your visa...when once renew visa they again check for xray and can deport at that time or it is only for a new application of visa that they deport you..


----------



## dubaifellow

msaeed said:


> Did your visa got cancelled with a new company means you were working in Dubai before or this was your first visa or you were renewing your visa...when once renew visa they again check for xray and can deport at that time or it is only for a new application of visa that they deport you..


That was my first job in Dubai as I want on visit and got an offer letter then exit to my country and went back after getting new visa but in medical I couldn't appear in TB test (only x-ray) and the company cancelled my visa telling me that go to your home country for treatment and inform us when your treatment is complete, we'll send you another visa.


----------



## dubaireturn

msaeed said:


> Did your visa got cancelled with a new company means you were working in Dubai before or this was your first visa or you were renewing your visa...when once renew visa they again check for xray and can deport at that time or it is only for a new application of visa that they deport you..


Hi, 
I had worked in Dubai with from 2008 to 2011, I finished my 3 year contract with that co. I went back in 2013 on a new visa with another company when they detected this scars on my lungs and claimed me as medically unfit. From what I understood from my company PRO that that the govt. is very strict on a issue for new applications ( any case which has left the country for more then 6 months). They cancelled my visa saying 'sick cancellation' and I had to leave the country before a particular date. There is no stamp of deportation on my passport but I was told that this would be a life time ban and that I would not be able to work in Dubai on employment basis.


----------



## dubaireturn

husky said:


> Hi Tropicana
> He worked for the same company for 7 years and had a residency/work visa which was renewed without an x ray. He contracted TB in the UAE and was treated in Australia and returned to Dubai. Did visa runs before finding another job and then of course he needed a medical after which deported him. We are not sure about what type of ban was imposed and it is difficult to find out. Phoned the UAE Consulate in Australia and they said they did not have this information but to call the Australian Consulate in Dubai as they would have been informed of any ban. Australian Consulate said they did not have this information and sent us a list of lawyers who for$$ would be able to find out. And that is where it stands at the moment Suspect it is a life time ban for working but he could possibly visit after 6 months.
> 
> regards
> husky


Hi Husky, 
Has your son able to return to Dubai on a visit visa ? Have you been been able to find out if this ban is for life ?


----------



## dubaifellow

dubaireturn said:


> Hi,
> I had worked in Dubai with from 2008 to 2011, I finished my 3 year contract with that co. I went back in 2013 on a new visa with another company when they detected this scars on my lungs and claimed me as medically unfit. From what I understood from my company PRO that that the govt. is very strict on a issue for new applications ( any case which has left the country for more then 6 months). They cancelled my visa saying 'sick cancellation' and I had to leave the country before a particular date. There is no stamp of deportation on my passport but I was told that this would be a life time ban and that I would not be able to work in Dubai on employment basis.


Is this strictness for newcomers only and they get banned if appeared in such kind of case??


----------



## dubaireturn

dubaifellow said:


> Is this strictness for newcomers only and they get banned if appeared in such kind of case??


I am not sure if this is only for new applications to Dubai or for those renewing their visas also.


----------



## dubaireturn

dubaifellow said:


> 100 % agree....



I Agree that everyone who is healthy has a right to work anywhere ... Please more people need to come out speak about their experiences to have action take and the ban lifted for the benefit of all.


----------



## Tropicana

Long-term Dubai resident facing deportation for tuberculosis scars | GulfNews.com


----------



## dubaireturn

Thanks for the link... sad that this is happening ... more and more people are getting caught in this even though they are healthy and fit.


----------



## Toughnut

Can somebody advice the sequence for TB test: 
1. X RAY and in case of suspicion, subsequent tests or all the tests are done irrespective of X ray result ?
2. Is a medical required for a visit visa ?


----------



## Janedough

Toughnut said:


> Can somebody advice the sequence for TB test:
> 1. X RAY and in case of suspicion, subsequent tests or all the tests are done irrespective of X ray result ?
> 2. Is a medical required for a visit visa ?


Hello toughnut. If im not mistaken, once they detected a scar on your Xray, to rule out that you have active TB, a sputum test and The mantoux text (they will inject a small dose of bacteria in your body and the result is based on how your body reacts to it), will be done. 

Is this a new law in the UAE about not renewing or issuing Visa to those with scarred lungs xray? 

I had my BCG, lead a healthy lifestyle but unfortunately i got TB while i was 4 months pregnant. I was lucky enough to be able to go back to my country and i completed the 6 months antibiotic recovery period. Since i had the TB, I did my medical check up at SEHA to renew my residence visa twice. 2009 and 2012. I had to do the additional xray for the next 3 months, a sputum text and a mantoux text only for 2009. In 2012 i only had to do the second xray test. They gave me a FIT stamp. 

Now after reading all these post, I cant help but feeling abit worried now. My next visa renewal in is 2015. I really hope by then, the UAE health authority will come out with a clear cut rule for this unfair law.


----------



## gronk

I read 30% of the posts, i wanted to ask: i had bronchitis when I was less than 6 month due to te cold russian weather, i got cured after some short time, would that cause a problem?


----------



## Jona3300

Butterfly12 said:


> You are right Rahzaa. But the doctors said that its just a hazy area not a scar. They also confirmed that she is of no threat to anyone nor does she require any medications. Since they could not find out what it is that they saw, they are required to mention as old tb. Makes absolutely no sense to me... But who can argue or question them ? Besides they are just doing their duty. Its the law that has to change. That said , We intend to find out exactly what it is for my mom's general health maintainance.
> 
> Does anyone know if one can visit Dubai if they can not apply for residency?


There is no problem to visit Dubai. The ban only applies to anyone who has been declared Medically unfit.


----------



## Jona3300

If your condition left a scar on your lungs, this will be a problem.


----------



## Jona3300

nitg said:


> hi eire2uae,
> 
> please let me know as to why you were declared medially unfit before, due to old tb lung scarring only ?. when u last had medical checkup at uae ? what was the result ?
> 
> My wife is faced this problem when she reached here one year back with my six month old kid. I am not sure now whether I can bring them now or never either for permanent resident or for a 2-3 months visit visa. do you or anyone have any help on this.


if you apply for the visit visa you will be ok there is no medical test for visit visa. I she applies for the residency visa and they find any lung scars on the x-ray. she could be banned for life or she may have to prove that the scar were not from TB.


----------



## Jona3300

radioflyer said:


> Have a chest x-ray and make sure no kind of lung marking/scarring is present. I'm a newbie here so I can't post any links yet, but please visit HAAD website and search for the 2011 UAE visa screening standard.
> 
> In accordance with that 2011 screening standard, the 'written consent' consideration doesn't apply to you since you will be coming to UAE for the first time correct? Only those applying for visa renewals are given consideration. Though, having read some of the earlier posts, I guess fitness centers in UAE are not consistent with their law.


how does the written consent work? Although they are considering my case as a new applicant i have lived on and off in Dubai for the last 8 years. They are letting me appeal my case at this time and I am submitting to them all of my entry and exits from the UAE. However they will be looking for a 6 months or less break from the time i last had a residency visa, which was a few years ago. I will submit my appeal on Monday and see what happens.


----------



## Jona3300

This is good news as I am currently going through the same thing now. I was wondering did you have any problems submitting the results from the Canadian Hospital? Usually they said they won't take results unless its from a government hospital. Also did you all go through any formal appeals process or just found the right persons to talk to at the health Authority?

Thanks


----------



## Jona3300

What was the outcome of your quantiferon test? Was that enough to overturn your medical status in the UAE?

Thanks
JL


----------



## Asimfrombombay

Can I come to Dubai on visit visa and give medical test for obtaining residence visa or I must have an employment visa????

In fact I got unfit medical report (old TB) before and went home to come back after treatment. Now I got treatment and ready to come UAE. I checked from immigration, they say that you can come for medical again but if we find any scar in your chest we shall deport you. My sponsor told me to come on visit visa to Dubai, give medical test and if the reports are clear, we can consider you... Can I come and try my luck??


----------



## Dubai here i come!

cupcake3;832936... We went to the canadian hospital who did further tests and it was confirmed he didnt have TB and had never had it so his Visa was granted said:


> HI cupcake.
> 
> Just wanted to enquire which canadian Hospital did you go.. was it in Dubai??? as im coming to Dubai in Mid October and i have to go through the medical tests also...
> 
> your info will help IF there is a problem in the medical tests..
> 
> tks


----------



## Jona3300

I went to the Medic clinic in Dubai and had the Quantiferon TB Gold test. The results were negative and HAAD overturned my ruling and granted me a Medically fit certificate last week. I also had the Xray retaken at the Dubai Health Authority near emirates road in close to UAE Ministry of Health . There is a medical screening clinic there and they will do a second opinion test and that carried a lot of weight in overturning their decision in Abu Dhabi. Good luck to anyone facing this issue.


----------



## Jona3300

Toughnut said:


> Can somebody advice the sequence for TB test:
> 1. X RAY and in case of suspicion, subsequent tests or all the tests are done irrespective of X ray result ?
> 2. Is a medical required for a visit visa ?


Toughnut,

The process is if they find a scar, you will be declared "medically unfit" they will give you the results that will say "abnormal Chest X-ray" and finally the results will have a "start deportation process" order. if you do any additional test that will be on you. If you have never had TB, then i suggest the Quantiferon test, it is recommended by the CDC of America and the UAE follow those guidelines. I had the test taken at the City Mediclinic in healthcare city in Dubai. It cost around 500 AED.


----------



## myilzin

husky said:


> My son has been deported and banned from Dubai because of TB scars on his lungs. He has worked in Dubai for 9 years. The scarring was only discovered when he changed jobs and required a new visa (and x ray). He does not have active TB. He has left behind a fiancé, excellent job, apartment and of course all his friends. Needless to say, he is most distraught. My question- does anyone know of anyone who has made a successful appeal against this ban using a lawyer or any other method?
> 
> 
> Regards
> husky


Hi Husky,

A friend of mine just opened a restaurant recently, and one of his chefs has the same problem, tb scarring, but he's somehow managed to make him stay!! i'll ask him how, fyi, everything happens here under the table!


----------



## Stevesolar

myilzin said:


> Hi Husky,
> 
> A friend of mine just opened a restaurant recently, and one of his chefs has the same problem, tb scarring, but he's somehow managed to make him stay!! i'll ask him how, fyi, everything happens here under the table!


Well, i hope he managed to get a visa through proper channels - it worries me to think that a chef with proper TB could be cooking my meal at a restaurant!!
Its all very well using wasta to get off parking or minor traffic offences - but medical screening exists to protect you and me from exotic diseases that i dont wish to catch!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## myilzin

Stevesolar said:


> Well, i hope he managed to get a visa through proper channels - it worries me to think that a chef with proper TB could be cooking my meal at a restaurant!!
> Its all very well using wasta to get off parking or minor traffic offences - but medical screening exists to protect you and me from exotic diseases that i dont wish to catch!
> Cheers
> Steve


I couldn't agree more with you, but the chef in question has been clean of TB since 11 years! it's not his fault that he has scar tissue, he shouldn't be victimized because of that....


----------



## Waydz

*TB scar*

Could you please provide the address and location of the Ministry of Health Appeals Department.


diezelpower said:


> For anyone who finds him/herself in a similar situation in the future, I'm happy to report that I have managed to prove my case in the end, and reverse the decision of the Ministry of heath whereby I had been declared medically unfit which meant my visa was to be cancelled and I was about to be deported and blacklisted for life from the UAE. The key to my salvation was to get a Golden quantiferon test which proves/proved that I do not have any active or latent tuberculosis in my system which could get re-activated (the main concern in tb-like scarring is precisely this). This is the only thing that can prove you are not dangerous, the Mantoux test and suptum samples which the government uses in these cases only prove that you do not have active tb, and that doesn't mean anything because you can still be rejected for being suspected of having latent tb (based solely on their interpretation of the x-rays).
> 
> I got the test done in a private hospital in Dubai (I had been repeatedly told that the Ministry tends to reject any results which are from private hospitals but the fact is, and I have explained this to the people at the ministry, you cannot get an appointment at a government hospital sooner than 3 months, which is obviously far too late). I believe it costs around 800dhs and it took 3 days for the results to come back. I took the test and my company doctor with me and went personally to the Ministry of health, to the appeals department, presented the test, was told to go to the clinic with the test and speak with the physician on duty, he took a look at the test and last year's Medically fit certificate and half an hour later came back with a Medically fit certificate.
> 
> This of course only applies to people who have never had tuberculosis but have been misdiagnosed due to lung scarring which can be caused by various things, such as smoke inhalation or pneumonia, and are wondering how to prove their case.
> 
> My heart goes out to all the people who actually have had tuberculosis and have been made to leave even though they have been successfully cured. The policy is of course inhumane, heartless and pointless, but we have to live with the rules of the country where we are currently living. Perhaps this test can also help you to stay in the country.
> 
> And advice to all the people who are planning to move here, make sure you do all your medical checks before you decide to leave everything behind and ensure that you are in perfect health.


----------



## Asimfrombombay

myilzin said:


> Hi Husky,
> 
> A friend of mine just opened a restaurant recently, and one of his chefs has the same problem, tb scarring, but he's somehow managed to make him stay!! i'll ask him how, fyi, everything happens here under the table!


check your inbox


----------



## Shaikha

*TB Scar Ban Removal Remedy*



Vanni said:


> Hi Ankit,
> I will write to u about my personal
> xperience. I am one of those tb survivors and I was deported on 6th sept 2012. Very unusual law they have out therein the uae


Hi,

Recently got to know that this banned can be removed for old tb scar .If xray is done again along with the doctors certificate from the place one belongs too & he states in the letter that you are medically fit & doing notary for the same .You can contact Mumbai uae embassy for the same as they showed us the remedy to clear the ban if person having old tb scar & wants to live & work in UAE


----------



## elissa22

*tb scar ban removal*

My husband is blacklisted as of now bcoz of tb scar. Is it true you can remove the ban if you will have ur medical certificate attested? Is it possible also in phil? Thanks.


----------



## elissa22

Shaikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently got to know that this banned can be removed for old tb scar .If xray is done again along with the doctors certificate from the place one belongs too & he states in the letter that you are medically fit & doing notary for the same .You can contact Mumbai uae embassy for the same as they showed us the remedy to clear the ban if person having old tb scar & wants to live & work in UAE


If I have the attested medical certificate, where will I give it after? Here in ministry of health or in immigration? Pls help me.


----------



## busybee2

Tropicana said:


> I have read of cases like this and it is really sad and wrong.
> If he worked in Dubai for 9 years, he must have had residency renewals in between, is this the first time something has come up ?
> I guess using a lawyer wont work if has already left the country: one question is was he given a life ban?


they change the medical tests everyso often i had had a story whereby someone had lived in dxb for like 20 odd years and then the xray showed a scar and he was deported... etc.


----------



## msaeed

I am writing my story so that it might help or assist some one out there...

I got TB when I was 16 years old..I got treated back then and cured fully..did not have any records for that..Then I came to Abu dhabi in 2007 and got the job..did the medical tests and did not have any issues in getting visas...that time I was not even aware of anything like old scars if you ever had TB...life was going smoothly...then came 2010 when I had to renew my visa as I was working in the same company...surprisingly my medical test was stopped and I was asked to bring the PRO with me to the Medical center....they gave me the fit report and told me and my PRO to sign a undertaken that I have to come back again after every three months for follow up xrays...Even then I was not aware of why it happened as they did not tell me anything about the scars and I also did not bothered to find out more as soon as I got my visa stamped...stupidity I also did not went for follow up xrays for the next three years..in between in 2012 I got a job offer from ADNOC group and after interviews and offer letter then sent me to the medical..they have there own medical center where they do medical tests before you resign from your existing company...I was rejected on medical grounds and company just told me that they mentioned something inflammation on the upper left LUNGS...that was the first time I got seriously worried and got to know about this scar thing as I went and searched on the internet and found out about this law and how many people are suffering from it..the only good thing happened to me was that I did not resigned after I got the offer letter or otherwise I would have been flying back home..again in 2013 I went for Visa renewal as I am still working in the same company since 2007 and again the stopped my medical test in Abu Dhabi...same story again they told me to bring PRO and sign an undertaken..but they were really angry on me of not doing follow up with xray scheduled..they said you are lucky that HAAD has still not issued any rule and policy about those who have failed to do a single follow up xray..after a detailed discussion and giving them every assurance that I will come for the follow up xrays and will make sure that I come and sit in the medical center one day before my scheduled xray followup  they issued me the fitnees certifcate and I got my visa stamped again for tow years...but now I am in catch 20 situation..If I go and change my job I assume and afraid that my visa will be rejected on the basis of new lay as any new visa applied is automatically rejected...the relaxation and undertaking is only for the people who are renewing there visas..this is what I have understood...I am really worried about my future...I am just stuck here....I am going thorough my Australian immigration process...but again I don't know what will be the outcome of this...but I have to try this..as here in U.A.E I can not change my job for life or other wise I will be deported and visa rejected...


----------



## alnese

For those who have been told to get retested after their initial medical fitness evaluation, and specifically for those who have visible lung scars on their x-ray but have never had TB, I can confirm the Quantiferon TB Gold test can make all the difference. I was being treated for a sever cough and lung infection at the time of my initial medical fitness test and I was taking antibiotics. I felt better at the time but I had just gotten over a severe cough even seeing some blood which thankfully stopped right away after taking antibiotics. After my initial medical fitness test, I was told to go to Muhaisnah medical fitness center for retesting. At Muhaisnah, they took another blood sample and asked for sputum samples for three consecutive days. I was really fortunate to have found this thread after being told to get retested so I guessed that they must have seen scars on my x-ray. I then immediately took the Quantiferon TB Gold test at a private lab. It cost around 400 dihrams and results came back in three days and showed that I never had TB. (google dubai CAP accredited laboratory and you will find plenty) I could have gone to another hospital or clinic but I wanted to have the results back before any unfit certificate was issued. In retrospect the results would have been back in about the same time so I guess it really made no difference where I took the test. After I gave the third sputum sample, I was told to come back for the results two days later. Upon arriving to get the results, I was directed to wait in a room where I observed nurses giving Mantoux skin test injections to pretty much everybody. When my name was called the nurse politely informed me that I have lung scars and asked me how long ago I had TB. I told her that I had never been exposed to TB and told her that I have test results from a Quantiferon TB Gold test which was negative, and showed her my current prescription for antibiotics for lung infection. She then took me to see a Doctor in the same building. He was very polite and professional, he looked at the Quantiferon TB Gold test results and my antibiotic prescription and asked me about my current treatment. He then brought up an image of my initial chest x-ray on his computer which showed significant lung scars. He ordered another x-ray and when I returned to the nurses after getting the second x-ray, I was asked for a copy of the Quantiferon TB Gold test and after 45 minutes, I was issued a medically fit certificate. I don't know if the lung scars on my x-ray were from my recent lung infection or they were there already but I definitely believe that had it not been for this forum and the people who took the time to post on this thread, I would have been given an unfit certificate. My heart goes out to all those who had TB at some point but are now cured, the current policy seems indeed out of line with all other international norms that I am aware of. TB is curable if properly treated and deportations of healthy people seems so very very harsh.


----------

